# Expense / Gross Profit



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I did my invoice for the month of Feb.
I thought check my Item Summary to see how the Salt was doing this year 

I spent $4,642 on salt/pretreated grit and gross $24,925 About 5 times 
I always figure 3 times to come up with my fix salt price.
I try to use only what is needed to treat the lot. So the times I scape that 1'' snow fall off the lots it saved me on salt and made me money cleaning and salting.

How is it going for you guys that has fix salt rates???


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow.....we just got our one in snowfall this morning of the season. Its was more like 1/2 and melted off quick. How much show u had this year? How many events?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well to get that figure I'll have to look at my log book at my shop.

I still have atleast 6-8 ton left of bulk salt and 3 ton of bag salt and maybe 10 ton of pre treated grit .

I do remember, I had 17 salt visits and 25 snow visits on 1 my seasonal contract could been more salt visits but a few of the snow events was dry snow with 30+ winds once I get lot cleaned it . The winds blowed rest off wasn't nothing to salt.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

I subcontract plow. 

I've grossed ~17K and spent ~13K but 4K of that was on a new plow. 

I need increase my gross figure badly.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I use bagged salt & melt(though I put them is buckets) but I've made a very healthy profit, since I stocked up last year and got close to a pallet worth of salt & melt last year for 65% off. I used all the salt plus some this year but I still got a bunch of melt for next year to make great profit on.


----------

